# Huron Report



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Looking for any reports out of Huron either eye or perch. Thanks


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm running the weigh-in for the Walleye Central Charity Braggin Rights event at 4PM today at the Huron Boat Basin. Will have some info after that. From the people I've talked to so far it sounds like today has been another tough bite so far.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

My dad and 1 of his buddies were in the tourney today. 4 boats fished 3 days prior and only got 6 fish. They called it quits this morning early due to lack of fish and the lake chopping up. One of the guys in a different boat got 1 8lber this morning


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey thanks. I await the info.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

We fished pretty much all day Friday and only managed 2 eyes. Believe it or not, those came within 150' of the Huron Breakwall about 4:00 in the afternoon. We ran in there to get out of the wind for a little while and liked the marks so we set up and made a couple passes. Both fish came on a Deep Husky only 15' back!
Prior to that, we tried the 26-28 area all the way out to 29-28 and marked VERY FEW fish. Ran over to the NW corner of the dump and had much better marks but couldn't get any takers high or low. Ran inside, pulled two fish and decided to call it before the rain picked up. Water temp still 57-58 degrees.
Hal


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

Just got a report you may want to fish in close just off the breakwall to the west. Its been blowing out of the south for weeks fish should be close. Ecnadnus sounds like he was in the right area the bite is better today.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Heard fishing was good today off ruggles in 16-18 fow. Info came from my dads friend he fished the tourney with yesterday


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

I see most boats out there anchored. What are they throwing? Or are they after perch?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## carhaulerdave (Jul 23, 2008)

3-3lb crappieonmywall said:


> I see most boats out there anchored. What are they throwing? Or are they after perch?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If they are anchored, they are probably perching.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I trolled Ruggles yesterday (10/21) for about 2 hours. No marks and no fish. Did not see anyone else with a fish either. Moved to the dump north of Huron. Did get some marks but only hooked one fish that we lost half way to the boat.

The big clump of boats north of Cranberry were perching...


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

I did the exact same thing today (10/23/12). Marked fish both places, but no takers. Ended buy going around the west side of the light house along the wall all the way to the rocks lots of fish but no bites. Anyone know what kind of fish I may have been marking along that wall? Lots of humps had hoped to pull a bass or some thing out of it...


----------



## Second Wind (Oct 5, 2009)

On Monday 10/22 fished the NW end of the dump. Pulled 5 fish. 3oz - 51 back Deep Driver (Lights Out) pulled three fish. 3oz - 51 back Harness (Anti-Freeze) pulled one fish. At the end of the day 2oz - 21 back Deep Diver (Pearl Ghost) pulled the last fish. The marks were not great but really pocketed in a small area. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 24hourfisherman (Mar 31, 2009)

We caught 5 on Monday pulling deep huskies 110 feet back. About a half mile offshore and about a mile west of Cranberry Creek. Fish were in a real small area and right along the bread between 18 and 20 Fow of water. Colors that worked for us were blue, chrome and orange and pink glass. a couple fish were pretty nice, around 8 lb. Hope this helps. Hated to go home after finally putting somewhat of a program together.
Scott


----------



## RidersontheSTORM (Aug 31, 2010)

My two buds and me went out today and didn't get started till 3:30. We were between the Castle and Sherod Park in 37 FOW perching. It was a slow pick and then the wind picked up and so did the fishing. The white bass were pretty active as well. We ended up with 40 very nice perch with four FO's. We were wrapping it up about 6 and as I reeled in a five pound walleye hit my perch rig. We had buried the net so I worked on wearing the fish down and then we boated this beauty. What a great day and what a great finish. I have only had that happen two maybe three times in fifty years of fishing...what a blast. Good luck as it looks like the next few days will be great. I was always told the best perch fishing of the year is during the world series and HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm a new boat owner, and I love it. When these eyes come In must I troll or can I throw the old Erie derie? Can I cast the ref runners too and expect any fish? What about jig fishing on a drift?


If I'm not fishing, I'm thinking about fishing.


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

yeah u can cast reef runners for wallys, i seem to catch more trolling but think its more fun to cast for em sometimes just to feel em smack that lure and ive caught walleye and bass near the west side of the huron pier. so that could have been what u were marking over there


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

This lake is making me feel like an inept fisherman. On an inland lake I can make things happen with the fish finder, usually, ha. On the lake so many marks and can't seem to close the deal. Been backing down sensitivity on the finder thinking I'm marking fish that are not there. 


If I'm not fishing, I'm thinking about fishing.


----------

